# New Sibelius Documentary! (2015)



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

*Vladimir Ashkenazy on the Path of Jean Sibelius* (35:12)






What a treat it was to find this! A wonderful little documentary that discusses art, his music, his birthplace, and Ainola. Beautiful.


----------



## BlackKeys (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! I've always thought Sibelius was such an interesting composer.


----------

